# Beautiful Frizzy Satin buck :)



## LovelyMouse (Mar 29, 2012)

This beautiful boy was in one of my litters, and i think he's just beautiful  Wery proud of him


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

So cute


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWAWW AWWWWWWW :gwavec


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Very delicate, the combination of the curls and the color. He's just lovely!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

what is his colour, is he extreme dilute?


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

He's simply stunning <3


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

He is a very beautiful little man! I keep Satin Fuzzies and Fuzzy Hairless here. They sparkle in the sunlight! Kinda like the vampires in the Twilight movies.


----------

